# RCI last call / extra vacations



## jc92869 (Sep 7, 2012)

I understand that with both of these you dont HAVE to use your points, but i'm unclear whether you CAN use your points should you choose to.

Also, has anyone booked any really cool or fancy vacations using either of these options? would love to hear what you've  gotten.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2012)

With Last Calls are cash vacations, if you want to use RCI Points, there are 'Instant Exchanges', which are basically the same thing with move-in less than 30 days hence. They are 7000-9000 points. There isn't something corresponding to Extra vacations using points, because you only have a finite number of points. They would be just regular point exchanges. 

You can regularly go to all the usual suspect places- Vegas, Orlando, Palm Springs, Williamsburg etc. using Last Calls for $260-$290 and when there are sales, $199 a week. Check out the full-time timeshare living of TUGgers Ron and Joan. I know of no one who uses all the resources of the above any better.

We've used one or the other at Grandview Las Vegas, Town Center, Jackson WY, Powhattan Plantation, Williamsburg, and several others. Generally, Last Calls and I.E.'s are handy for quick, last minute drive-to getaways. Or at least that's what we use them for. We usually have 5-6 vacations in the planning stages out a year or longer. We just use a getaway if something is close and fits in with what we already have planned. We are still (a little) tied to needing to spend a little time at the office.

Jim


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 7, 2012)

I was able to get a 3 bedroom at Smugglers for memorial day week (in Sycamore too which is one of their newer buildings).  Best $250 I've ever spent on for a vacation!


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 7, 2012)

Just a side note but we never had any problems with Smuggs trying to sell us a timeshare.  I had heard horror stories about how aggressive their salespeople are with exchangers.  I had gotten myself all ready to do battle with them and instead they just handed me activity passes and told me to have a great time. Imagine my disappointment.... ;-)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2012)

*Luxury Timeshare Accommodations At Motel 6 & Super 8 Rates.*




jc92869 said:


> I understand that with both of these you dont HAVE to use your points, but i'm unclear whether you CAN use your points should you choose to.
> 
> Also, has anyone booked any really cool or fancy vacations using either of these options? would love to hear what you've  gotten.


There is no doubt in my mind that timeshare vacations which to The Chief Of Staff & me are way cool may merely be humdrum eyeball rollers to some of the savvy & sophisticated world travelers out there. 

However that may be, we have enjoyed some extremely nice _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ timeshare vacations along the way.  

The opportunity to get _Instant Exchange_ reservations is the main reason we took the points plunge in 2005.

A couple of Januaries ago, we snagged back-to-back 3BR _Instant Exchange_ reservations in Orlando at Grand Beach & Cypress Pointe Grande Villas, respectively.  (Cypress Pointe Grand Villas recently simplified its name.  Now it's just Grande Villas Resort.)

We have stayed at Vacation Village At Parkway 3 times -- twice via _Last Call_ & once via price-cut sale on _Extra Vacation Getaway_. 

Also *. . .* 

Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort (Cape Canaveral FL), _Instant Exchange_. 

Woodstone At Massanutten (VA), _Instant Exchange_. 

The Colonnade (Branson MO), _Instant Exchange_.

Wyndham Cypress Palms (Kissimmee FL), _Last Call_ (twice). 

Grandview At Las Vegas, _Last Call_. 

Plus maybe others I'm not remembering right now. 

We've done more _Last Calls_ & _Instant Exchanges_ than straight weeks & straight points exchanges.  In fact, we've done straight points exchanges exactly twice & straight weeks exchanges maybe 5 or 6 times.

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JPD (Sep 7, 2012)

Instint Exchanges, I have never noticed that in weeks, or is it just a points thing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2012)

*Raiding The Weeks Inventory.*




JPD said:


> Instint Exchanges, I have never noticed that in weeks, or is it just a points thing.


_Instant Exchange_ is limited to points reservations at weeks timeshares. 

Not just points units, but points timeshare resorts.  

That is, if somebody deposits an unconverted straight week that's at a points resort, that week is not available via _Instant Exchange_ because even though the unit is in weeks, the timeshare resort where that unit comes from is in points. 

It's got to be a straight week at a weeks timeshare.  Straight weeks at points timeshares don't count for _Instant Exchange_. 

That's why to some of the straight-weeks die-hards, _Instant Exchange_ is considered a form of _Raiding The Weeks Inventory_. 

But it's only for the leftover dogs & cats still up for grabs within 30 days of check-in, so it's not much of a raid. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2012)

Instant Exchanges are last minute (30 day) RCI point exchanges. They have similar inventory as Last Calls, but not necessarily the same.

I doubt you'll see many high-end resorts (like DVC or ocean front Hawaii) in either program, but you never know. That's why here on TUG, we have the sightings forum so if a (paid) member sees something like that the rest of us can be alerted.

Jim


----------



## bshmerlie (Sep 14, 2012)

Sometimes you do see some good resorts that have been cancelled at the last minute and get discounted to 7500 points.  I  picked up a lake front in Big Bear in July that way.  Also does anybody remember the two DVCs 3bd about a month ago that were obvious cancellation?  If you have the ability to go at the last minute there are some good exchanges.


----------



## faustiano (Oct 1, 2012)

Newbie here:
If you are going to purchase RCI last call for cash, do you still need to pay the RCI Exchange Fee ($160)?  Or do you just pay the listed price (no additional fees)?

The reason I ask is I am thinking about taking a plunge for my first T/S, but my vacation style is to try different places and different hotels (hotwire and hotels.com are my friends).  I figure if I can find a property with a few points and a very low M/F, then I can take advantage of the RCI Last call.

Also, is it possible to find Last Calls that are just for weekend getaways, or is it for a full week?

Thanks in advance for the help.  This forum has a LOT of information, and I am trying to learn everything before taking my first dip into T/S ownership.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2012)

No exchange fee on Last Calls or Extra Vacations.

Last calls are for a week, but nobody is going to make you stay for all 7 days. Most have a move-in on Fri or Sat, so leave when you want. Otoh, if you are going to arrive days late, better call the resort and tell them, or they may rent it to someone else, thinking you are a 'no show.'

You're welcome.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2012)

RCI just had a $199 Last Call sale last week.  I helped a coworker book a 2br Grand Master Suite at Grand Mayan Riviera Maya for the end of October.  After paying the $59 Guest Certificate charge, his total cost was only $258,  Not bad for a week in an 1800+ square feet condo with its own pool!

Dave


----------



## faustiano (Oct 1, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> No exchange fee on Last Calls or Extra Vacations.
> 
> Last calls are for a week, but nobody is going to make you stay for all 7 days. Most have a move-in on Fri or Sat, so leave when you want. Otoh, if you are going to arrive days late, better call the resort and tell them, or they may rent it to someone else, thinking you are a 'no show.'
> 
> You're welcome.



Thanks for the feedback


----------

